# Pipe Tobacco Super Lottery Payment Thread



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

The winning number for the December Pipe Super Lottery is 3. Congratulations phager!

Please post all acknowledgments and shipments in this thread.

1. DanR
2. bigdaddychester
*3. phager*
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57
6. BigSarge
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9. SoCalOCMatt
10.Hunter1127
11. Machurtado
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14. MarkC
15. Hambone1
16. MarkC
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 )
22. Troutman22
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch
25. MontyTheMooch
26. Deuce da Masta
27. FWTX
28. mcgreggor57
29. Brettanomyces
30. RJPuffs
31. Hannibal
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35. Lestrout


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Congrats! Await shipping instructions


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Cross posting this from the main super lottery thread. I wasn't sure where to place it.



> So, I'm pretty newbish with pipe tobacco, but there's a few tobaccos that I've been wanting to try out. Anything by Esoterica (Particularly Stoney), Rope tobaccos, I'm really digging lat blends. Bottom line is, I'm down with trying anything that you think is good other then goopy aros.
> 
> My correct address is in my profile.
> 
> Thanks again, and I'll be posting up the winnings as they show up in the payment thread!


I can't lie, I'm a little scared about the outcome of this , I've already replaced my mailbox twice since November, I don't know if I can afford another one!

ETA: Can't think of a better thread for my 1000th post.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Sweet. I'll get 2 tins out to you this week!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Confirmation
Order Date: 12/02/2012
Order Number: pipes-cigars-tobacco-369329

Sam Gawith Tin Pipe Tobacco - Squadron Leader (50g)


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats again Pat I'll get yours out this week!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Order Date: 12/02/2012
Order Number: pipes-cigars-tobacco-369371
Est. Delivery: Dec 05

Couple of Ropes for ya. Congrats again.

Sam Gawith - Black XX (50g)
Sam Gawith - Brown #4 Kendall Twist (50g)


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Goody goody goody. I needed a reason to pay you back Pat. This is gonna be fun!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

BigSarge said:


> Goody goody goody. I needed a reason to pay you back Pat. This is gonna be fun!


Aww crap, I figured something bad would happen when I saw you post! Well, guess I'll take my whipping like a man!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0221 6883 07 ound:


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

So apparently I've been doing this all wrong. I'm supposed to list when everyone has sent me stuff. Rookie mistake!

1. DanR
2. bigdaddychester
*3. phager*
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57
6. BigSarge Acknowledged
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88 Shipped DC# 9405 5036 9930 0221 6883 07
9. SoCalOCMatt
10.Hunter1127
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14. MarkC
15. Hambone1 Ordered Pipes and Cigars
16. MarkC
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Shipped DC# 9405 5036 9930 0221 6883 07
22. Troutman22
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch Ordered Pipes and Cigars
25. MontyTheMooch Ordered Pipes and Cigars
26. Deuce da Masta
27. FWTX
28. mcgreggor57
29. Brettanomyces
30. RJPuffs
31. Hannibal
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35. Lestrout


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

So apparently I've been doing this all wrong. I'm supposed to list when everyone has sent me stuff. Rookie mistake!

1. DanR
2. bigdaddychester
*3. phager*
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57
6. BigSarge Acknowledged your imminent Doom!
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88 Shipped DC# 9405 5036 9930 0221 6883 07
9. SoCalOCMatt
10.Hunter1127
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14. MarkC
15. Hambone1 Ordered Pipes and Cigars
16. MarkC
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Shipped DC# 9405 5036 9930 0221 6883 07
22. Troutman22
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch Ordered Pipes and Cigars
25. MontyTheMooch Ordered Pipes and Cigars
26. Deuce da Masta
27. FWTX
28. mcgreggor57
29. Brettanomyces
30. RJPuffs
31. Hannibal
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35. Lestrout

fixed it for ya Pat.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Pete, Ever helpful as usual!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

The shipper's tracking number is 9405510200883583400858 (USPS)


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

phager said:


> Thanks Pete, Ever helpful as usual!


I'm here for you buddy.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57
6. BigSarge Acknowledged your imminent Doom!
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88 Shipped DC# 9405 5036 9930 0221 6883 07
9. SoCalOCMatt
10.Hunter1127
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14. MarkC
15. Hambone1 DC# 9405510200883583400858
16. MarkC
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Shipped DC# 9405 5036 9930 0221 6883 07
22. Troutman22
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch Ordered Pipes and Cigars
25. MontyTheMooch Ordered Pipes and Cigars
26. Deuce da Masta
27. FWTX
28. mcgreggor57
29. Brettanomyces
30. RJPuffs
31. Hannibal
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35. Lestrout


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

0312 2860 0000 4335 8403

And if you think I'm going to tell you what's coming and end the suspense, you're crazy!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

9405510200793478744281

Guess you'll have to wait and see....


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57
6. BigSarge Acknowledged your imminent Doom!
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88 Shipped DC# 9405 5036 9930 0221 6883 07
9. SoCalOCMatt
10.Hunter1127
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14. MarkC
15. Hambone1 DC# 9405510200883583400858
16. MarkC DC# 0312 2860 0000 4335 8403
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Shipped DC# 9405 5036 9930 0221 6883 07
22. Troutman22
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch Ordered Pipes and Cigars
25. MontyTheMooch Ordered Pipes and Cigars
26. Deuce da Masta
27. FWTX
28. mcgreggor57
29. Brettanomyces
30. RJPuffs
31. Hannibal DC# 9405510200793478744281
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35. Lestrout


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Two tins one package.....

1. DanR
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57
6. BigSarge Acknowledged your imminent Doom!
7. Hannibal DC# 9405510200793478744281
8. Sweater88 Shipped DC# 9405 5036 9930 0221 6883 07
9. SoCalOCMatt
10.Hunter1127
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14. MarkC
15. Hambone1 DC# 9405510200883583400858
16. MarkC DC# 0312 2860 0000 4335 8403
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Shipped DC# 9405 5036 9930 0221 6883 07
22. Troutman22
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch Ordered Pipes and Cigars
25. MontyTheMooch Ordered Pipes and Cigars
26. Deuce da Masta
27. FWTX
28. mcgreggor57
29. Brettanomyces
30. RJPuffs
31. Hannibal DC# 9405510200793478744281
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35. Lestrout


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

My apologizes, Jeff, I didn't see you had two numbers  Guess I need to start clicking that "Go Advance" Button!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Mine covers two numbers as well, but I'm not sure how many tins were in there...


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok, I clearly just suck at this 

1. DanR
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57
6. BigSarge Acknowledged your imminent Doom!
7. Hannibal DC# 9405510200793478744281
8. Sweater88 Shipped DC# 9405 5036 9930 0221 6883 07
9. SoCalOCMatt
10.Hunter1127
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14. MarkC DC# 0312 2860 0000 4335 8403
15. Hambone1 DC# 9405510200883583400858
16. MarkC DC# 0312 2860 0000 4335 8403
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Shipped DC# 9405 5036 9930 0221 6883 07
22. Troutman22
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch Ordered Pipes and Cigars
25. MontyTheMooch Ordered Pipes and Cigars
26. Deuce da Masta
27. FWTX
28. mcgreggor57
29. Brettanomyces
30. RJPuffs
31. Hannibal DC# 9405510200793478744281
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35. Lestrout

And I'm assuming when you say:


> but I'm not sure how many tins were in there...


That you're contributing to the huge blast crater formerly known as my mailbox, house and town  How could you do that to a recently fellow Oregonian?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

You lost your Oregon privileges...


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

A well aged Lat is in 0312 1430 0002 3506 0722. Enjoy!

hp
les


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager _Winner_
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57
6. BigSarge Acknowledged your imminent Doom!
7. Hannibal DC# 9405510200793478744281
8. Sweater88 Shipped DC# 9405 5036 9930 0221 6883 07
9. SoCalOCMatt
10.Hunter1127
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14. MarkC DC# 0312 2860 0000 4335 8403
15. Hambone1 DC# 9405510200883583400858
16. MarkC DC# 0312 2860 0000 4335 8403
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Shipped DC# 9405 5036 9930 0221 6883 07
22. Troutman22
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch Ordered Pipes and Cigars
25. MontyTheMooch Ordered Pipes and Cigars
26. Deuce da Masta
27. FWTX
28. mcgreggor57
29. Brettanomyces
30. RJPuffs
31. Hannibal DC# 9405510200793478744281
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35. Lestrout DC# 0312 1430 0002 3506 0722


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

1. DanR
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager Winner
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57
6. BigSarge Acknowledged your imminent Doom!
7. Hannibal DC# 9405510200793478744281
8. Sweater88 Shipped DC# 9405 5036 9930 0221 6883 07
9. SoCalOCMatt
10.Hunter1127
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14. MarkC DC# 0312 2860 0000 4335 8403
15. Hambone1 DC# 9405510200883583400858
16. MarkC DC# 0312 2860 0000 4335 8403
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Shipped DC# 9405 5036 9930 0221 6883 07
22. Troutman22
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch Ordered Pipes and Cigars DC# 9405510200883583586842
25. MontyTheMooch Ordered Pipes and Cigars DC# 9405510200883583586842
26. Deuce da Masta
27. FWTX
28. mcgreggor57
29. Brettanomyces
30. RJPuffs
31. Hannibal DC# 9405510200793478744281
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35. Lestrout DC# 0312 1430 0002 3506 0722


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

1. DanR
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager Winner
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57
6. BigSarge Acknowledged your imminent Doom!
7. Hannibal DC# 9405510200793478744281
8. Sweater88 Shipped DC# 9405 5036 9930 0221 6883 07
9. SoCalOCMatt
10.Hunter1127
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14. MarkC DC# 0312 2860 0000 4335 8403
15. Hambone1 DC# 9405510200883583400858
16. MarkC DC# 0312 2860 0000 4335 8403
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Shipped DC# 9405 5036 9930 0221 6883 07
22. Troutman22 - Out via USPS 12/5. Will add tracking info sometime after it arrives. 
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch Ordered Pipes and Cigars DC# 9405510200883583586842
25. MontyTheMooch Ordered Pipes and Cigars DC# 9405510200883583586842
26. Deuce da Masta
27. FWTX
28. mcgreggor57
29. Brettanomyces
30. RJPuffs
31. Hannibal DC# 9405510200793478744281
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35. Lestrout DC# 0312 1430 0002 3506 0722


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Can ya PM me your addie, and a hint on what you like!


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry for the delay. Work's been keeping em extra busy lately. Will ship out tomorrow.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager Winner
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57
6. BigSarge Acknowledged your imminent Doom!
7. Hannibal DC# 9405510200793478744281
8. Sweater88 Shipped DC# 9405 5036 9930 0221 6883 07
9. SoCalOCMatt
10.Hunter1127
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14. MarkC DC# 0312 2860 0000 4335 8403
15. Hambone1 DC# 9405510200883583400858
16. MarkC DC# 0312 2860 0000 4335 8403
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Shipped DC# 9405 5036 9930 0221 6883 07
22. Troutman22 - Out via USPS 12/5. Will add tracking info sometime after it arrives.
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch Ordered Pipes and Cigars DC# 9405510200883583586842
25. MontyTheMooch Ordered Pipes and Cigars DC# 9405510200883583586842
26. Deuce da Masta
27. FWTX
28. mcgreggor57
29. Brettanomyces Acknowledged
30. RJPuffs Acknowledged
31. Hannibal DC# 9405510200793478744281
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35. Lestrout DC# 0312 1430 0002 3506 0722


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

2 Tins (they will remain a Christmas surprise for you!)

DC# 9101 9690 1038 3311 5888 93

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a bag heading your way. :thumb:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/wts-b-t-pipe-stuff/319972-stonehaven-penzance.html


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager Winner
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57 DC# 9101 9690 1038 3311 5888 93
6. BigSarge Acknowledged your imminent Doom!
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Shipped DC# 9405 5036 9930 0221 6883 07
9. SoCalOCMatt Acknowledged, and frightened beyond comprehension!
10.Hunter1127
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14. MarkC DC# 0312 2860 0000 4335 8403
15. Hambone1 DC# 9405510200883583400858
16. MarkC DC# 0312 2860 0000 4335 8403
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Shipped DC# 9405 5036 9930 0221 6883 07
22. Troutman22 - Out via USPS 12/5. Will add tracking info sometime after it arrives.
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta
27. FWTX
28. mcgreggor57 DC# 9101 9690 1038 3311 5888 93
29. Brettanomyces Acknowledged
30. RJPuffs Acknowledged
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor

I need to check the tracking numbers, I was expecting more, but I think the mailman got lazy they only left 3 packages and none at the house proper. Also didn't leave any notices. I'll let you know what I find out!

My next question, Do you guy's want individual pics of the tins or a great big group shot (Or both)?

And Matt, I say that post and am now very frightened, Fortunately I picked up two flats of mason jars today!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Checked the tracking numbers, and none of the other ones show out for delivery, although the Estimated Delivery Date is today. I figure they'll show up tomorrow.

Trader Feedback left For everything I received today. I think this is going to be an exciting week!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Haha!

9405 5036 9930 0226 9047 16


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager Winner
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57 DC# 9101 9690 1038 3311 5888 93
6. BigSarge 9405 5036 9930 0226 9047 16 :help:
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Shipped DC# 9405 5036 9930 0221 6883 07
9. SoCalOCMatt Acknowledged, and frightened beyond comprehension!
10.Hunter1127
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14. MarkC DC# 0312 2860 0000 4335 8403
15. Hambone1 DC# 9405510200883583400858
16. MarkC DC# 0312 2860 0000 4335 8403
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Shipped DC# 9405 5036 9930 0221 6883 07
22. Troutman22 - Out via USPS 12/5. Will add tracking info sometime after it arrives.
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta
27. FWTX
28. mcgreggor57 DC# 9101 9690 1038 3311 5888 93
29. Brettanomyces Acknowledged
30. RJPuffs Acknowledged
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

one pic is fine with me Pat, thats going to be a ton of work doing it individually, this is a prize not a punishment lol


its that time of year for the usps, I thought for sure mine would be there today


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> one pic is fine with me Pat, thats going to be a ton of work doing it individually, this is a prize not a punishment lol


Sounds good to me, I think it'll be even more impressive with tons (Not literally, I hope) of tobacco sitting on my dining room table!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, I definitely want to see the "instant hoard" all in one shot! Maximum drool potential and all that...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

phager said:


> (Not literally, I hope)


You never know on this site!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

One (massive) photo at the end is all we need, Pat!

Payments for 1 and 13 are on the way from smokingpipes. As soon as I get a tracking number, I will post it...

Cheers, and congratulations again!
DanR


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR Acknowledge
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager Winner
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57 DC# 9101 9690 1038 3311 5888 93
6. BigSarge 9405 5036 9930 0226 9047 16
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Shipped DC# 9405 5036 9930 0221 6883 07
9. SoCalOCMatt Acknowledged, and frightened beyond comprehension!
10.Hunter1127
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR Acknowledge
14. MarkC DC# 0312 2860 0000 4335 8403
15. Hambone1 DC# 9405510200883583400858
16. MarkC DC# 0312 2860 0000 4335 8403
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Shipped DC# 9405 5036 9930 0221 6883 07
22. Troutman22 - Out via USPS 12/5. Will add tracking info sometime after it arrives.
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta
27. FWTX
28. mcgreggor57 DC# 9101 9690 1038 3311 5888 93
29. Brettanomyces Acknowledged
30. RJPuffs Acknowledged
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor

Thanks for the congratulations, Everyone. Expecting to see a pissed off mailman in the next few hours  This is ending up to be a pretty great week, even with the out...err in-laws being in town!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR Acknowledge
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager Winner
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57 DC# 9101 9690 1038 3311 5888 93
6. BigSarge 9405 5036 9930 0226 9047 16
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Esoterica Stonehaven (Plus a ton of hitchhikers, post to follow)!
9. SoCalOCMatt 8 Freaking ounces of Stonehaven from 9/11!
10.Hunter1127
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR Acknowledge
14. MarkC DC# 0312 2860 0000 4335 8403
15. Hambone1 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
16. MarkC DC# 0312 2860 0000 4335 8403
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Butera Pelican
22. Troutman22 - Out via USPS 12/5. Will add tracking info sometime after it arrives.
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta
27. FWTX
28. mcgreggor57 DC# 9101 9690 1038 3311 5888 93
29. Brettanomyces Acknowledged
30. RJPuffs Acknowledged
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor

Yeah, I think my mailman is getting seriously pissed off, Yesterday one of the boxes was hanging by a rubber band from the flag on my mailbox, today one was hanging half out of my mailbox. I better bake some cookies or something fast


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

phager said:


> Yeah, I think my mailman is getting seriously pissed off, Yesterday one of the boxes was hanging by a rubber band from the flag on my mailbox, today one was hanging half out of my mailbox. I better bake some cookies or something fast


:biglaugh: Just leave a beer hanging there for him


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Dc# 0312 2860 0000 2747 6239

Any thoughts on changing the font color in your list to green or something on what you have in your possession?

Ask the mailman in for a smoke.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Troutman22 said:


> Dc# 0312 2860 0000 2747 6239
> 
> Any thoughts on changing the font color in your list to green or something on what you have in your possession?
> 
> Ask the mailman in for a smoke.


Good Idea

1. DanR Acknowledge
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager Winner
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57 DC# 9101 9690 1038 3311 5888 93
6. BigSarge 9405 5036 9930 0226 9047 16
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Esoterica Stonehaven (Plus a ton of hitchhikers, post to follow)!
9. SoCalOCMatt 8 Freaking ounces of Stonehaven from 9/11!
10.Hunter1127
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR Acknowledge
14. MarkC DC# 0312 2860 0000 4335 8403
15. Hambone1 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
16. MarkC DC# 0312 2860 0000 4335 8403
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Butera Pelican
22. Troutman22 - Dc# 0312 2860 0000 2747 6239
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta
27. FWTX
28. mcgreggor57 DC# 9101 9690 1038 3311 5888 93
29. Brettanomyces Acknowledged
30. RJPuffs Acknowledged
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor

That's much better And it's far more in keeping with the Christmas spirit too!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ahhhh, now that is Christmasey!! (is that a word)


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Troutman22 said:


> Ahhhh, now that is Christmasey!! (is that a word)


Why not? Works for me.

I'll have something out for you on Monday. I can't make the Post Office until then.

I can't wait for the photo. This is going to be an epic haul!


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Baccy on the way!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR Acknowledge
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager Winner
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57 DC# 9101 9690 1038 3311 5888 93
6. BigSarge 9405 5036 9930 0226 9047 16
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Esoterica Stonehaven (Plus a ton of hitchhikers, post to follow)!
9. SoCalOCMatt 8 Freaking ounces of Stonehaven from 9/11!
10.Hunter1127
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR Acknowledge
14. MarkC DC# 0312 2860 0000 4335 8403
15. Hambone1 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
16. MarkC DC# 0312 2860 0000 4335 8403
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2 Acknowledged
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Butera Pelican
22. Troutman22 - Dc# 0312 2860 0000 2747 6239
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta
27. FWTX
28. mcgreggor57 DC# 9101 9690 1038 3311 5888 93
29. Brettanomyces Acknowledged
30. RJPuffs Acknowledged
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez Acknowledged
34. JuanOrezAcknowledged
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor

That's much better And it's far more in keeping with the Christmas spirit too![/QUOTE]


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Just checked my package. "missent"? Why those incompetent boobs...


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Just checked my package. "missent"? Why those incompetent boobs...


Yeah, I noticed that as well Mark. 'Tis the season for late mail, Fa-la-la-la-la 

It looks like it went through Warrendale which is the processing center before Monongahela, so hopefully today.

ETA: Just looked through the rest of the tracking numbers, and what's kinda funny is the Pete's (BigSarge) is still in his home town and was sent Priority. But Troutman22's is in Warrendale and was sent first class. The just seems counter intuitive to me. Got to love the post office!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR Acknowledge
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager Winner
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57 DC# 9101 9690 1038 3311 5888 93
6. BigSarge 9405 5036 9930 0226 9047 16
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Esoterica Stonehaven (Plus a ton of hitchhikers, post to follow)!
9. SoCalOCMatt 8 Freaking ounces of Stonehaven from 9/11!
10.Hunter1127
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR Acknowledge
14. MarkC DC# 0312 2860 0000 4335 8403
15. Hambone1 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
16. MarkC DC# 0312 2860 0000 4335 8403
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2 Acknowledged
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Butera Pelican
22. Troutman22 - Dc# 0312 2860 0000 2747 6239
23. Mikebjrtx DC# 9405 5112 0128 8822 3395 97 
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta
27. FWTX
28. mcgreggor57 DC# 9101 9690 1038 3311 5888 93
29. Brettanomyces Acknowledged
30. RJPuffs Acknowledged
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx DC# 9405 5112 0128 8822 3395 97 
33. JuanOrez Acknowledged
34. JuanOrezAcknowledged
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR Acknowledge
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager _*Winner*_
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57 DC# 9101 9690 1038 3311 5888 93
6. BigSarge McClelland Christmas Cheer 2012
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Esoterica Stonehaven (Plus a ton of hitchhikers, post to follow)!
9. SoCalOCMatt 8 Freaking ounces of Stonehaven from 9/11!
10.Hunter1127
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR Acknowledge
14. MarkC Mac Barens Virginia Flake
15. Hambone1 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
16. MarkC Two Friends English Chocolate
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2 Acknowledged
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Butera Pelican
22. Troutman22 - Sutliff Great Outdoors
23. Mikebjrtx DC# 9405 5112 0128 8822 3395 97 
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta
27. FWTX
28. mcgreggor57 DC# 9101 9690 1038 3311 5888 93
29. Brettanomyces Acknowledged
30. RJPuffs Acknowledged
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx DC# 9405 5112 0128 8822 3395 97 
33. JuanOrez Acknowledged
34. JuanOrezAcknowledged
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor

So after the bombs I've gotten so far, I've decided I'm going to throw those in in the Insta-Cellar Group Shot when this is all done. I think I've already tripled my cellar and we're what, 1/3-1/2 through all of this? I may need to build a new house to store all this awesome tobacco.

Leaving feed back to all received today. If you're in green and haven't gotten Feedback from me, pm me so I can fix that!


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm a week behind! Crap, I need to hurry up!!!

Any rules against sending the tin (or two) plus samples of other blends?


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Stonedog said:


> I'm a week behind! Crap, I need to hurry up!!!
> 
> Any rules against sending the tin (or two) plus samples of other blends?


I don't have a problem with it, and it appears most everyone else feels the same way (I got beat down good today!)

1. DanR Acknowledge
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager _*Winner*_
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57 DC# 9101 9690 1038 3311 5888 93
6. BigSarge McClelland Christmas Cheer 2012
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Esoterica Stonehaven (Plus a ton of hitchhikers, post to follow)!
9. SoCalOCMatt 8 Freaking ounces of Stonehaven from 9/11!
10.Hunter1127
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR Acknowledge
14. MarkC Mac Barens Virginia Flake
15. Hambone1 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
16. MarkC Two Friends English Chocolate
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2 Acknowledged
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog Acknowledge
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Butera Pelican
22. Troutman22 - Sutliff Great Outdoors
23. Mikebjrtx DC# 9405 5112 0128 8822 3395 97 
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta
27. FWTX
28. mcgreggor57 DC# 9101 9690 1038 3311 5888 93
29. Brettanomyces Acknowledged
30. RJPuffs Acknowledged
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx DC# 9405 5112 0128 8822 3395 97 
33. JuanOrez Acknowledged
34. JuanOrezAcknowledged
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

SP sent me the tracking number today: UPS: Tracking Information


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR 1Z9YA2750366364263
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager _*Winner*_
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57 DC# 9101 9690 1038 3311 5888 93
6. BigSarge McClelland Christmas Cheer 2012
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Esoterica Stonehaven (Plus a ton of hitchhikers, post to follow)!
9. SoCalOCMatt 8 Freaking ounces of Stonehaven from 9/11!
10.Hunter1127
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR 1Z9YA2750366364263
14. MarkC Mac Barens Virginia Flake
15. Hambone1 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
16. MarkC Two Friends English Chocolate
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2 Acknowledged
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog Acknowledge
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Butera Pelican
22. Troutman22 - Sutliff Great Outdoors
23. Mikebjrtx DC# 9405 5112 0128 8822 3395 97 
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta
27. FWTX
28. mcgreggor57 DC# 9101 9690 1038 3311 5888 93
29. Brettanomyces Acknowledged
30. RJPuffs Acknowledged
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx DC# 9405 5112 0128 8822 3395 97 
33. JuanOrez Acknowledged
34. JuanOrezAcknowledged
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor

Dude Dan, 2.1 pounds, what is this, who can beat Pat the hardest week?


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR 1Z9YA2750366364263
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager _*Winner*_
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57 Orlik Golden Sliced
6. BigSarge McClelland Christmas Cheer 2012
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Esoterica Stonehaven (Plus a ton of hitchhikers, post to follow)!
9. SoCalOCMatt 8 Freaking ounces of Stonehaven from 9/11!
10.Hunter1127
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR 1Z9YA2750366364263
14. MarkC Mac Barens Virginia Flake
15. Hambone1 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
16. MarkC Two Friends English Chocolate
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2 Acknowledged
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog Acknowledge
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Butera Pelican
22. Troutman22 - Sutliff Great Outdoors
23. Mikebjrtx DC# 9405 5112 0128 8822 3395 97 
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta
27. FWTX
28. mcgreggor57 Sutliff #5 Blend and some pipe cleaners (Can never have too many!)
29. Brettanomyces Acknowledged
30. RJPuffs Acknowledged
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx DC# 9405 5112 0128 8822 3395 97 
33. JuanOrez Acknowledged
34. JuanOrezAcknowledged
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR 1Z9YA2750366364263
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager _*Winner*_
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57 Orlik Golden Sliced
6. BigSarge McClelland Christmas Cheer 2012
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Esoterica Stonehaven (Plus a ton of hitchhikers, post to follow)!
9. SoCalOCMatt 8 Freaking ounces of Stonehaven from 9/11!
10.Hunter1127
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR 1Z9YA2750366364263
14. MarkC Mac Barens Virginia Flake
15. Hambone1 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
16. MarkC Two Friends English Chocolate
17. Deuce da Masta Acknowledge
18. Blue_2 Acknowledged
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog Acknowledged
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Butera Pelican
22. Troutman22 - Sutliff Great Outdoors
23. Mikebjrtx DC# 9405 5112 0128 8822 3395 97 
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta Acknowledged
27. FWTX Acknowledge
28. mcgreggor57 Sutliff #5 Blend and some pipe cleaners (Can never have too many!)
29. Brettanomyces Acknowledged
30. RJPuffs Acknowledged
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx DC# 9405 5112 0128 8822 3395 97 
33. JuanOrez Acknowledged
34. JuanOrezAcknowledged
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor[/QUOTE]


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR 1Z9YA2750366364263
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager _*Winner*_
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57 Orlik Golden Sliced
6. BigSarge McClelland Christmas Cheer 2012
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Esoterica Stonehaven (Plus a ton of hitchhikers, post to follow)!
9. SoCalOCMatt 8 Freaking ounces of Stonehaven from 9/11!
10.Hunter1127
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR 1Z9YA2750366364263
14. MarkC Mac Barens Virginia Flake
15. Hambone1 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
16. MarkC Two Friends English Chocolate
17. Deuce da Masta Acknowledge
18. Blue_2 Acknowledged
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog Acknowledged
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Butera Pelican
22. Troutman22 - Sutliff Great Outdoors
23. Mikebjrtx Hamborger Veermaster
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta Acknowledged
27. FWTX Acknowledge
28. mcgreggor57 Sutliff #5 Blend and some pipe cleaners (Can never have too many!)
29. Brettanomyces Acknowledged
30. RJPuffs Acknowledged
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx Dunhill Royal Yacht
33. JuanOrez Acknowledged
34. JuanOrezAcknowledged
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor

I almost have enough Dunhill now to get an award for reviewing it


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

PM sent. Package in mail tommorrow


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR 1Z9YA2750366364263
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager _*Winner*_
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57 Orlik Golden Sliced
6. BigSarge McClelland Christmas Cheer 2012
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Esoterica Stonehaven (Plus a ton of hitchhikers, post to follow)!
9. SoCalOCMatt 8 Freaking ounces of Stonehaven from 9/11!
10.Hunter1127 Acknowledged
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR 1Z9YA2750366364263
14. MarkC Mac Barens Virginia Flake
15. Hambone1 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
16. MarkC Two Friends English Chocolate
17. Deuce da Masta Acknowledge
18. Blue_2 Acknowledged
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog Acknowledged
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Butera Pelican
22. Troutman22 - Sutliff Great Outdoors
23. Mikebjrtx Hamborger Veermaster
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta Acknowledged
27. FWTX Acknowledge
28. mcgreggor57 Sutliff #5 Blend and some pipe cleaners (Can never have too many!)
29. Brettanomyces Acknowledged
30. RJPuffs Acknowledged
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx Dunhill Royal Yacht
33. JuanOrez Acknowledged
34. JuanOrezAcknowledged
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

You package was just picked up dc# 9405 5096 9993 9352 6534 45


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR 1Z9YA2750366364263
2. bigdaddychester DC# 9405 5096 9993 9352 6534 45
3. phager _*Winner*_
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57 Orlik Golden Sliced
6. BigSarge McClelland Christmas Cheer 2012
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Esoterica Stonehaven (Plus a ton of hitchhikers, post to follow)!
9. SoCalOCMatt 8 Freaking ounces of Stonehaven from 9/11!
10.Hunter1127 Acknowledged
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester DC# 9405 5096 9993 9352 6534 45
13. DanR 1Z9YA2750366364263
14. MarkC Mac Barens Virginia Flake
15. Hambone1 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
16. MarkC Two Friends English Chocolate
17. Deuce da Masta Acknowledge
18. Blue_2 Acknowledged
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog Acknowledged
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Butera Pelican
22. Troutman22 - Sutliff Great Outdoors
23. Mikebjrtx Hamborger Veermaster
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta Acknowledged
27. FWTX Acknowledge
28. mcgreggor57 Sutliff #5 Blend and some pipe cleaners (Can never have too many!)
29. Brettanomyces Acknowledged
30. RJPuffs Acknowledged
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx Dunhill Royal Yacht
33. JuanOrez Acknowledged
34. JuanOrezAcknowledged
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor[/QUOTE]


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

9405503699300235731440

leaves tomorrow


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR 1Z9YA2750366364263
2. bigdaddychester DC# 9405 5096 9993 9352 6534 45
3. phager _*Winner*_
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57 Orlik Golden Sliced
6. BigSarge McClelland Christmas Cheer 2012
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Esoterica Stonehaven (Plus a ton of hitchhikers, post to follow)!
9. SoCalOCMatt 8 Freaking ounces of Stonehaven from 9/11!
10.Hunter1127 Acknowledged
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester DC# 9405 5096 9993 9352 6534 45
13. DanR 1Z9YA2750366364263
14. MarkC Mac Barens Virginia Flake
15. Hambone1 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
16. MarkC Two Friends English Chocolate
17. Deuce da Masta DC# 9405503699300235731440
18. Blue_2 Acknowledged
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog Acknowledged
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Butera Pelican
22. Troutman22 - Sutliff Great Outdoors
23. Mikebjrtx Hamborger Veermaster
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta DC# 9405503699300235731440
27. FWTX Acknowledge
28. mcgreggor57 Sutliff #5 Blend and some pipe cleaners (Can never have too many!)
29. Brettanomyces Acknowledged
30. RJPuffs Acknowledged
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx Dunhill Royal Yacht
33. JuanOrez Acknowledged
34. JuanOrezAcknowledged
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor

I just want to thank everybody for be so quick to respond and ship! I know the holidays can be very hectic, so I greatly appreciated.

I'm really excited (And a little scared) to get the group shot together. I'm already at just shy of 4 pounds of baccy, with only half being received so far. Puff math at it's finest right there!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR 8oz tin Cornell & Diehl Epiphany
2. bigdaddychester DC# 9405 5096 9993 9352 6534 45
3. phager _*Winner*_
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57 Orlik Golden Sliced
6. BigSarge McClelland Christmas Cheer 2012
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Esoterica Stonehaven (Plus a ton of hitchhikers, post to follow)!
9. SoCalOCMatt 8 Freaking ounces of Stonehaven from 9/11!
10.Hunter1127 Acknowledged
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester DC# 9405 5096 9993 9352 6534 45
13. DanR Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd
14. MarkC Mac Barens Virginia Flake
15. Hambone1 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
16. MarkC Two Friends English Chocolate
17. Deuce da Masta DC# 9405503699300235731440
18. Blue_2 Acknowledged
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog Acknowledged
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Butera Pelican
22. Troutman22 - Sutliff Great Outdoors
23. Mikebjrtx Hamborger Veermaster
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta DC# 9405503699300235731440
27. FWTX Acknowledge
28. mcgreggor57 Sutliff #5 Blend and some pipe cleaners (Can never have too many!)
29. Brettanomyces Acknowledged
30. RJPuffs Acknowledged
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx Dunhill Royal Yacht
33. JuanOrez Acknowledged
34. JuanOrezAcknowledged
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor

Dan also through in a really nice tan tobacco pouch. I've never had one before! Thanks so much. And BTW Dan, I'm pretty sure the implication of 1 tin per number was for a ~2oz tin, not 8  Thanks so much, Like I said, puff math at it's finest!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Just dropped at the Post Office. 

DC# 0312 0860 0001 0557 3245


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR 8oz tin Cornell & Diehl Epiphany
2. bigdaddychester DC# 9405 5096 9993 9352 6534 45
3. phager _*Winner*_
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57 Orlik Golden Sliced
6. BigSarge McClelland Christmas Cheer 2012
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Esoterica Stonehaven (Plus a ton of hitchhikers, post to follow)!
9. SoCalOCMatt 8 Freaking ounces of Stonehaven from 9/11!
10.Hunter1127 Acknowledged
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester DC# 9405 5096 9993 9352 6534 45
13. DanR Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd
14. MarkC Mac Barens Virginia Flake
15. Hambone1 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
16. MarkC Two Friends English Chocolate
17. Deuce da Masta DC# 9405503699300235731440
18. Blue_2 0312 0860 0001 0557 3245
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog Acknowledged
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Butera Pelican
22. Troutman22 - Sutliff Great Outdoors
23. Mikebjrtx Hamborger Veermaster
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta DC# 9405503699300235731440
27. FWTX Acknowledge
28. mcgreggor57 Sutliff #5 Blend and some pipe cleaners (Can never have too many!)
29. Brettanomyces Acknowledged
30. RJPuffs Acknowledged
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx Dunhill Royal Yacht
33. JuanOrez Acknowledged
34. JuanOrezAcknowledged
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR 8oz tin Cornell & Diehl Epiphany
2. bigdaddychester DC# 9405 5096 9993 9352 6534 45
3. phager _*Winner*_
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57 Orlik Golden Sliced
6. BigSarge McClelland Christmas Cheer 2012
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Esoterica Stonehaven (Plus a ton of hitchhikers, post to follow)!
9. SoCalOCMatt 8 Freaking ounces of Stonehaven from 9/11!
10.Hunter1127 DC# 03122120000127730681
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester DC# 9405 5096 9993 9352 6534 45
13. DanR Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd
14. MarkC Mac Barens Virginia Flake
15. Hambone1 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
16. MarkC Two Friends English Chocolate
17. Deuce da Masta DC# 9405503699300235731440
18. Blue_2 0312 0860 0001 0557 3245
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog Acknowledged
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Butera Pelican
22. Troutman22 - Sutliff Great Outdoors
23. Mikebjrtx Hamborger Veermaster
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta DC# 9405503699300235731440
27. FWTX Acknowledge
28. mcgreggor57 Sutliff #5 Blend and some pipe cleaners (Can never have too many!)
29. Brettanomyces Acknowledged
30. RJPuffs Acknowledged
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx Dunhill Royal Yacht
33. JuanOrez Acknowledged
34. JuanOrezAcknowledged
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

OK Pat. After a long delay due to work crap, here's your DC#:

03121430000302535190

I hope you enjoy!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR 8oz tin Cornell & Diehl Epiphany
2. bigdaddychester DC# 9405 5096 9993 9352 6534 45
3. phager _*Winner*_
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57 Orlik Golden Sliced
6. BigSarge McClelland Christmas Cheer 2012
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Esoterica Stonehaven (Plus a ton of hitchhikers, post to follow)!
9. SoCalOCMatt 8 Freaking ounces of Stonehaven from 9/11!
10.Hunter1127 DC# 03122120000127730681
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester DC# 9405 5096 9993 9352 6534 45
13. DanR Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd
14. MarkC Mac Barens Virginia Flake
15. Hambone1 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
16. MarkC Two Friends English Chocolate
17. Deuce da Masta DC# 9405503699300235731440
18. Blue_2 0312 0860 0001 0557 3245
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog Acknowledged
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Butera Pelican
22. Troutman22 - Sutliff Great Outdoors
23. Mikebjrtx Hamborger Veermaster
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta DC# 9405503699300235731440
27. FWTX Acknowledge
28. mcgreggor57 Sutliff #5 Blend and some pipe cleaners (Can never have too many!)
29. Brettanomyces DC# 03121430000302535190
30. RJPuffs Acknowledged
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx Dunhill Royal Yacht
33. JuanOrez Acknowledged
34. JuanOrezAcknowledged
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor[/QUOTE]


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Onitsaway!
9400111201080084757822
a lil something I didn't see in the list of goodies, think you'd like it!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR 8oz tin Cornell & Diehl Epiphany
2. bigdaddychester DC# 9405 5096 9993 9352 6534 45
3. phager _*Winner*_
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57 Orlik Golden Sliced
6. BigSarge McClelland Christmas Cheer 2012
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Esoterica Stonehaven (Plus a ton of hitchhikers, post to follow)!
9. SoCalOCMatt 8 Freaking ounces of Stonehaven from 9/11!
10.Hunter1127 DC# 03122120000127730681
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester DC# 9405 5096 9993 9352 6534 45
13. DanR Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd
14. MarkC Mac Barens Virginia Flake
15. Hambone1 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
16. MarkC Two Friends English Chocolate
17. Deuce da Masta DC# 9405503699300235731440
18. Blue_2 0312 0860 0001 0557 3245
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog Acknowledged
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Butera Pelican
22. Troutman22 - Sutliff Great Outdoors
23. Mikebjrtx Hamborger Veermaster
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta DC# 9405503699300235731440
27. FWTX Acknowledge
28. mcgreggor57 Sutliff #5 Blend and some pipe cleaners (Can never have too many!)
29. Brettanomyces DC# 03121430000302535190
30. RJPuffs DC# 9400111201080084757822
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx Dunhill Royal Yacht
33. JuanOrez Acknowledged
34. JuanOrezAcknowledged
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR 8oz tin Cornell & Diehl Epiphany
2. bigdaddychester Peterson Irish Flake
3. phager _*Winner*_
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57 Orlik Golden Sliced
6. BigSarge McClelland Christmas Cheer 2012
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Esoterica Stonehaven (Plus a ton of hitchhikers, post to follow)!
9. SoCalOCMatt 8 Freaking ounces of Stonehaven from 9/11!
10.Hunter1127 Dunhill Flake and Wessex Sovereign!
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake
13. DanR Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd
14. MarkC Mac Barens Virginia Flake
15. Hambone1 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
16. MarkC Two Friends English Chocolate
17. Deuce da Masta DC# 9405503699300235731440
18. Blue_2 Escudo
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog Acknowledged
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Butera Pelican
22. Troutman22 - Sutliff Great Outdoors
23. Mikebjrtx Hamborger Veermaster
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta DC# 9405503699300235731440
27. FWTX Acknowledge
28. mcgreggor57 Sutliff #5 Blend and some pipe cleaners (Can never have too many!)
29. Brettanomyces DC# 03121430000302535190
30. RJPuffs DC# 9400111201080084757822
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx Dunhill Royal Yacht
33. JuanOrez Acknowledged
34. JuanOrezAcknowledged
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Dc# 03121430000129390156


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR 8oz tin Cornell & Diehl Epiphany
2. bigdaddychester Peterson Irish Flake
3. phager _*Winner*_
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57 Orlik Golden Sliced
6. BigSarge McClelland Christmas Cheer 2012
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Esoterica Stonehaven (Plus a ton of hitchhikers, post to follow)!
9. SoCalOCMatt 8 Freaking ounces of Stonehaven from 9/11!
10.Hunter1127 Dunhill Flake and Wessex Sovereign!
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake
13. DanR Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd
14. MarkC Mac Barens Virginia Flake
15. Hambone1 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
16. MarkC Two Friends English Chocolate
17. Deuce da Masta DC# 9405503699300235731440
18. Blue_2 Escudo
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog Dc# 03121430000129390156 
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Butera Pelican
22. Troutman22 - Sutliff Great Outdoors
23. Mikebjrtx Hamborger Veermaster
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta DC# 9405503699300235731440
27. FWTX Acknowledge
28. mcgreggor57 Sutliff #5 Blend and some pipe cleaners (Can never have too many!)
29. Brettanomyces DC# 03121430000302535190
30. RJPuffs DC# 9400111201080084757822
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx Dunhill Royal Yacht
33. JuanOrez Acknowledged
34. JuanOrezAcknowledged
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Sorry for the delayed response, I've been out of town on business, but will get something out to you early next week...congrats! Two somethings actually!!!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR 8oz tin Cornell & Diehl Epiphany
2. bigdaddychester Peterson Irish Flake
3. phager _*Winner*_
4. MiamiMikePA Acknowledged
5. mcgreggor57 Orlik Golden Sliced
6. BigSarge McClelland Christmas Cheer 2012
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Esoterica Stonehaven (Plus a ton of hitchhikers, post to follow)!
9. SoCalOCMatt 8 Freaking ounces of Stonehaven from 9/11!
10.Hunter1127 Dunhill Flake and Wessex Sovereign!
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake
13. DanR Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd
14. MarkC Mac Barens Virginia Flake
15. Hambone1 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
16. MarkC Two Friends English Chocolate
17. Deuce da Masta DC# 9405503699300235731440
18. Blue_2 Escudo
19. MiamiMikePA Acknowledged
20. Stonedog Dc# 03121430000129390156 
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Butera Pelican
22. Troutman22 - Sutliff Great Outdoors
23. Mikebjrtx Hamborger Veermaster
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta DC# 9405503699300235731440
27. FWTX Acknowledge
28. mcgreggor57 Sutliff #5 Blend and some pipe cleaners (Can never have too many!)
29. Brettanomyces DC# 03121430000302535190
30. RJPuffs DC# 9400111201080084757822
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx Dunhill Royal Yacht
33. JuanOrez Acknowledged
34. JuanOrezAcknowledged
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor

No worries, Mike. I know life gets especially hectic around the holidays.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR 8oz tin Cornell & Diehl Epiphany
2. bigdaddychester Peterson Irish Flake
3. phager _*Winner*_
4. MiamiMikePA Acknowledged
5. mcgreggor57 Orlik Golden Sliced
6. BigSarge McClelland Christmas Cheer 2012
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Esoterica Stonehaven (Plus a ton of hitchhikers, post to follow)!
9. SoCalOCMatt 8 Freaking ounces of Stonehaven from 9/11!
10.Hunter1127 Dunhill Flake and Wessex Sovereign!
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake
13. DanR Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd
14. MarkC Mac Barens Virginia Flake
15. Hambone1 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
16. MarkC Two Friends English Chocolate
17. Deuce da Masta Sasieni Balkan
18. Blue_2 Escudo
19. MiamiMikePA Acknowledged
20. Stonedog Dc# 03121430000129390156 
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Butera Pelican
22. Troutman22 - Sutliff Great Outdoors
23. Mikebjrtx Hamborger Veermaster
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta Cornell & Diehl Habana Daydream
27. FWTX Acknowledge
28. mcgreggor57 Sutliff #5 Blend and some pipe cleaners (Can never have too many!)
29. Brettanomyces Dunhill Standard Mixture Medium, and a Homebrew Kit!
30. RJPuffs DC# 9400111201080084757822
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx Dunhill Royal Yacht
33. JuanOrez Acknowledged
34. JuanOrezAcknowledged
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR 8oz tin Cornell & Diehl Epiphany
2. bigdaddychester Peterson Irish Flake
3. phager _*Winner*_
4. MiamiMikePA Acknowledged
5. mcgreggor57 Orlik Golden Sliced
6. BigSarge McClelland Christmas Cheer 2012
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Esoterica Stonehaven (Plus a ton of hitchhikers, post to follow)!
9. SoCalOCMatt 8 Freaking ounces of Stonehaven from 9/11!
10.Hunter1127 Dunhill Flake and Wessex Sovereign!
11. Machurtado Acknowledged
12. bigdaddychester Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake
13. DanR Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd
14. MarkC Mac Barens Virginia Flake
15. Hambone1 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
16. MarkC Two Friends English Chocolate
17. Deuce da Masta Sasieni Balkan
18. Blue_2 Escudo
19. MiamiMikePA Acknowledged
20. Stonedog Ashton Artisan's Blend and Peterson Irish Flake
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Butera Pelican
22. Troutman22 - Sutliff Great Outdoors
23. Mikebjrtx Hamborger Veermaster
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta Cornell & Diehl Habana Daydream
27. FWTX Acknowledge
28. mcgreggor57 Sutliff #5 Blend and some pipe cleaners (Can never have too many!)
29. Brettanomyces Dunhill Standard Mixture Medium, and a Homebrew Kit!
30. RJPuffs Sasieni Balkan
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx Dunhill Royal Yacht
33. JuanOrez Acknowledged
34. JuanOrezAcknowledged
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor

OK, I think I've left feedback for everybody. If your name is in green and I haven't left feedback, PM me so I can fix it!


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey Pat sorry for the delay got your out today here's the Tracking # 9505 5000 1872 2350 0001 47


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks like we're getting close. I can't wait to see the photo!!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR 8oz tin Cornell & Diehl Epiphany
2. bigdaddychester Peterson Irish Flake
3. phager _*Winner*_
4. MiamiMikePA Acknowledged
5. mcgreggor57 Orlik Golden Sliced
6. BigSarge McClelland Christmas Cheer 2012
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Esoterica Stonehaven (Plus a ton of hitchhikers, post to follow)!
9. SoCalOCMatt 8 Freaking ounces of Stonehaven from 9/11!
10.Hunter1127 Dunhill Flake and Wessex Sovereign!
11. Machurtado DC# 9505 5000 1872 2350 0001 47
12. bigdaddychester Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake
13. DanR Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd
14. MarkC Mac Barens Virginia Flake
15. Hambone1 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
16. MarkC Two Friends English Chocolate
17. Deuce da Masta Sasieni Balkan
18. Blue_2 Escudo
19. MiamiMikePA Acknowledged
20. Stonedog Ashton Artisan's Blend and Peterson Irish Flake
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Butera Pelican
22. Troutman22 - Sutliff Great Outdoors
23. Mikebjrtx Hamborger Veermaster
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta Cornell & Diehl Habana Daydream
27. FWTX Acknowledge
28. mcgreggor57 Sutliff #5 Blend and some pipe cleaners (Can never have too many!)
29. Brettanomyces Dunhill Standard Mixture Medium, and a Homebrew Kit!
30. RJPuffs Sasieni Balkan
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx Dunhill Royal Yacht
33. JuanOrez Acknowledged
34. JuanOrezAcknowledged
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Order placed for GL Pease Jacknife plug & haddos delight via smokingpipes.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok, I placed the following order on the 6th. I just emailed Scott so hopefully it goes out soon!

Order ID W-371050 placed 12/06/2012 @ pipesandcigars.com


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR 8oz tin Cornell & Diehl Epiphany
2. bigdaddychester Peterson Irish Flake
3. phager _*Winner*_
4. MiamiMikePA GL Pease Jack Knife Plug
5. mcgreggor57 Orlik Golden Sliced
6. BigSarge McClelland Christmas Cheer 2012
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Esoterica Stonehaven (Plus a ton of hitchhikers, post to follow)!
9. SoCalOCMatt 8 Freaking ounces of Stonehaven from 9/11!
10.Hunter1127 Dunhill Flake and Wessex Sovereign!
11. Machurtado DC# 9505 5000 1872 2350 0001 47
12. bigdaddychester Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake
13. DanR Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd
14. MarkC Mac Barens Virginia Flake
15. Hambone1 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
16. MarkC Two Friends English Chocolate
17. Deuce da Masta Sasieni Balkan
18. Blue_2 Escudo
19. MiamiMikePA GL Pease Haddo's Delight
20. Stonedog Ashton Artisan's Blend and Peterson Irish Flake
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Butera Pelican
22. Troutman22 - Sutliff Great Outdoors
23. Mikebjrtx Hamborger Veermaster
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta Cornell & Diehl Habana Daydream
27. FWTX Acknowledge
28. mcgreggor57 Sutliff #5 Blend and some pipe cleaners (Can never have too many!)
29. Brettanomyces Dunhill Standard Mixture Medium, and a Homebrew Kit!
30. RJPuffs Sasieni Balkan
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx Dunhill Royal Yacht
33. JuanOrez Acknowledged
34. JuanOrezAcknowledged
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Can't..............wait..........for.........the.............Picture!

:clock:


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR 8oz tin Cornell & Diehl Epiphany
2. bigdaddychester Peterson Irish Flake
3. phager _*Winner*_
4. MiamiMikePA GL Pease Jack Knife Plug
5. mcgreggor57 Orlik Golden Sliced
6. BigSarge McClelland Christmas Cheer 2012
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Esoterica Stonehaven (Plus a ton of hitchhikers, post to follow)!
9. SoCalOCMatt 8 Freaking ounces of Stonehaven from 9/11!
10.Hunter1127 Dunhill Flake and Wessex Sovereign!
11. Machurtado Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake
12. bigdaddychester Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake
13. DanR Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd
14. MarkC Mac Barens Virginia Flake
15. Hambone1 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
16. MarkC Two Friends English Chocolate
17. Deuce da Masta Sasieni Balkan
18. Blue_2 Escudo
19. MiamiMikePA GL Pease Haddo's Delight
20. Stonedog Ashton Artisan's Blend and Peterson Irish Flake
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Butera Pelican
22. Troutman22 - Sutliff Great Outdoors
23. Mikebjrtx Hamborger Veermaster
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta Cornell & Diehl Habana Daydream
27. FWTX Acknowledge
28. mcgreggor57 Sutliff #5 Blend and some pipe cleaners (Can never have too many!)
29. Brettanomyces Dunhill Standard Mixture Medium, and a Homebrew Kit!
30. RJPuffs Sasieni Balkan
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx Dunhill Royal Yacht
33. JuanOrez Hearth & Home Anniversary Kake
34. JuanOrez Hearth & Home Larry's Blend
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor

Trader feedback left for everybody so far.

Looks like we're still waiting on Ken (FWTX) I talked with him a couple of weeks ago and he said he was sending something soon. I'll give him until after the holidays and check up then.

If you guys would like, I can take a group photo of what I have, since I know we're all anxious to see the epicness of the instant cellar (Even I don't have a full grasp of all of it, I've had to put tins in three separate areas  ). Let me know what would be preferable!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I would love to see this picture in it's epicness. But if we're just waiting on one tin we'll surly get the picture..... hahaha


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I say take the picture now. Let's not wait on one missing tin!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Ask, and you shall receive!

The full monty:










And since the sheer volume is so unheard of, three close ups!










Even my daughter's shocked at all the smoky goodness!



















I just added it all up and you're looking at roughly 6 1/4 *Pounds* of tobacco!!!! I don't know how I'll ever smoke through all of this. Many, many thanks to everyone for this wonderful Christmas present!!! Not shown are a fiver of cigars, a cool Smoking Pipes calender, a great tobacco pouch, and more pipe cleaners then you can shake a stick at!

Next I have to add all of this to my online cellar, and of course reapportion another kitchen cabinet or two to add this to my cellar!

Thanks again everyone, and a very merry Christmas to all of you and your families!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

That is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

There...are...no...words...


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

LOL it's like he raided a B&M.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

MontyTheMooch said:


> LOL it's like he *opened* a B&M.


Fixed that for you, Eric. I'm still a bit dumbstruck by this 

On another note, I just uploaded all this to my online cellar. Apparently I need to up my smoking dramatically!


Tobacco Cellar said:


> Cellar Summary - 10 open containers, 58 cellared containers holding 7 lbs 10.1 oz
> Total spent $130.82 (cost of cellared containers $83.18) what's it worth?
> Based on past usage, this cellar should last for 125 years and 11 months (~ Nov 2138)
> Puffing at the average rate of less than a single bowl a Week! (total approx 0.1 oz Monthly)


I've marked a few tins as finished, but I have a number of opens, and I only smoke about every other day, so my approximate usage is artificially low  But, hey, I'm good for 126 years so I can't complain!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

OMFG that is sick!! Grats man. I wonder what the vaule would be if you bought it all? $5-600? Your daughter looks like she is giggling at the thought of you ever smoking all of it. Happy Holidays.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Unreal!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Incredible!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Whoa...did we do that?


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

couple more on the way Pat
0312 0860 0000 7338 0746


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR 8oz tin Cornell & Diehl Epiphany
2. bigdaddychester Peterson Irish Flake
3. phager _*Winner*_
4. MiamiMikePA GL Pease Jack Knife Plug
5. mcgreggor57 Orlik Golden Sliced
6. BigSarge McClelland Christmas Cheer 2012
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Esoterica Stonehaven (Plus a ton of hitchhikers, post to follow)!
9. SoCalOCMatt 8 Freaking ounces of Stonehaven from 9/11!
10.Hunter1127 Dunhill Flake and Wessex Sovereign!
11. Machurtado Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake
12. bigdaddychester Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake
13. DanR Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd
14. MarkC Mac Barens Virginia Flake
15. Hambone1 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
16. MarkC Two Friends English Chocolate
17. Deuce da Masta Sasieni Balkan
18. Blue_2 Escudo
19. MiamiMikePA GL Pease Haddo's Delight
20. Stonedog Ashton Artisan's Blend and Peterson Irish Flake
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Butera Pelican
22. Troutman22 - Sutliff Great Outdoors
23. Mikebjrtx Hamborger Veermaster
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta Cornell & Diehl Habana Daydream
27. FWTX DC# 0312 0860 0000 7338 0746
28. mcgreggor57 Sutliff #5 Blend and some pipe cleaners (Can never have too many!)
29. Brettanomyces Dunhill Standard Mixture Medium, and a Homebrew Kit!
30. RJPuffs Sasieni Balkan
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx Dunhill Royal Yacht
33. JuanOrez Hearth & Home Anniversary Kake
34. JuanOrez Hearth & Home Larry's Blend
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor

Thanks Ken!

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

that is freakin awsome! and it couldn't have happened to a better BOTL.....

and btw, it doesn't look like your daughter is in shock, it looks like she's laughing at you ound:


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah, she probably is laughing at me, Joe. That and she loves smelling all the pipe tobacco, and my cigars. She's my little tobacco hound


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

1. DanR 8oz tin Cornell & Diehl Epiphany
2. bigdaddychester Peterson Irish Flake
3. phager _*Winner*_
4. MiamiMikePA GL Pease Jack Knife Plug
5. mcgreggor57 Orlik Golden Sliced
6. BigSarge McClelland Christmas Cheer 2012
7. Hannibal Davidoff English Mixture
8. Sweater88 Esoterica Stonehaven (Plus a ton of hitchhikers, post to follow)!
9. SoCalOCMatt 8 Freaking ounces of Stonehaven from 9/11!
10.Hunter1127 Dunhill Flake and Wessex Sovereign!
11. Machurtado Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake
12. bigdaddychester Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake
13. DanR Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd
14. MarkC Mac Barens Virginia Flake
15. Hambone1 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
16. MarkC Two Friends English Chocolate
17. Deuce da Masta Sasieni Balkan
18. Blue_2 Escudo
19. MiamiMikePA GL Pease Haddo's Delight
20. Stonedog Ashton Artisan's Blend and Peterson Irish Flake
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 ) Butera Pelican
22. Troutman22 - Sutliff Great Outdoors
23. Mikebjrtx Hamborger Veermaster
24. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Brown #4
25. MontyTheMooch Samuel Gawith Black XX
26. Deuce da Masta Cornell & Diehl Habana Daydream
27. FWTX Sutliff Sunrise Smoke and Davidoff Blue Mixture
28. mcgreggor57 Sutliff #5 Blend and some pipe cleaners (Can never have too many!)
29. Brettanomyces Dunhill Standard Mixture Medium, and a Homebrew Kit!
30. RJPuffs Sasieni Balkan
31. Hannibal Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture
32. Mikebjrtx Dunhill Royal Yacht
33. JuanOrez Hearth & Home Anniversary Kake
34. JuanOrez Hearth & Home Larry's Blend
35. Lestrout 10 Year Old(Serious!?!) Astleys No 99 Royal Tudor

Got Kens today, So this is now officially over! Thanks to everyone for completely and utterly annihilating my cellar, home, mailbox and town! This has been one of the better things to happen to me in a very long time!


----------

